# Boot Help for High Instep.



## VertigoM (Jan 8, 2010)

i had burton hails and had the same issue with my instep.

i recently purchased a pair of Flow Rift boots and although i havent tried them on the mountain yet they felt great for the 10 minutes i was wearing them around the store.


----------

